# Maple burl candy dish



## sprucegum (Feb 6, 2018)

This is hard maple burl. Not the best piece of wood because of the drying cracks but I'm happy with it. Another St. Valentines day is covered and over a week ahead of schedule.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Feb 6, 2018)

Nicely done. Where's the candy?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 6, 2018)

Sweet turn Dave!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 6, 2018)

Woodworking Vet said:


> Nicely done. Where's the candy?



I will wait until Feb 14th for that along with the card and flowers. Why break with tradition?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 6, 2018)

That would hold some fine M&M's. Nice job Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 7, 2018)

Very attractive! Will surely put you in competition with cupid! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 7, 2018)

Nature Man said:


> Very attractive! Will surely put you in competition with cupid! Chuck


Not if I load it with m&m's as Jim suggested, need to at least step it up to Russell Stovers to go along with the super market flowers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 8, 2018)

That ought to get you an extra slice of pie. Nice job.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 8, 2018)

Awesome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 9, 2018)

Nice work! It’s a great shape and a pretty piece of wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Feb 9, 2018)

Very nice. I like the two tone.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mark. (Feb 11, 2018)

sprucegum said:


> This is hard maple burl. Not the best piece of wood because of the drying cracks but I'm happy with it. Another St. Valentines day is covered and over a week ahead of schedule.
> 
> View attachment 141347
> 
> ...


Outstanding, for get the m&ms, instead go for a slim Jim, or not. On a more serious note, that truly is a work of Art

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mark. (Feb 12, 2018)

sprucegum said:


> This is hard maple burl. Not the best piece of wood because of the drying cracks but I'm happy with it. Another St. Valentines day is covered and over a week ahead of schedule.
> 
> View attachment 141347
> 
> ...


I do wish I had been the fly on the wall.i would have soaked up all I could in this pea brain of mine. So many questions I could have had answered without saying a word. Things like, what part first, was a Cole jaw chuck used? Many, many more. But I will spare You, this time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 12, 2018)

Mark. said:


> I do wish I had been the fly on the wall.i would have soaked up all I could in this pea brain of mine. So many questions I could have had answered without saying a word. Things like, what part first, was a Cole jaw chuck used? Many, many more. But I will spare You, this time



The top and the bottom were turned from separate pieces of the same burl.
Both were screwed to a face plate and the outside shape roughed out and a tendon to fit my chuck made.
Both were turned as separate pieces in a 4 jaw chuck and parted off.
The bottom was finished first and the top was made to fit.
Lots of ways to skin a cat, this is the method I used.


----------



## Mark. (Feb 13, 2018)

sprucegum said:


> The top and the bottom were turned from separate pieces of the same burl.
> Both were screwed to a face plate and the outside shape roughed out and a tendon to fit my chuck made.
> Both were turned as separate pieces in a 4 jaw chuck and parted off.
> The bottom was finished first and the top was made to fit.
> Lots of ways to skin a cat, this is the method I used.


Thanks for replying to my fly on the wall. This is the best part of this sight, one on one straight out of the mouth of the artist . It seems like I am asking the dumbest questions but from all I have learned in the past, is the only dumb question is the one I ask today, tomorrow, and then every day there after. All the while knowing the dumbest question is the one that I never ask. Thanks again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Feb 13, 2018)

Great turn! Somebody’s going to like that (we may never know how much )
@Mark. — there are no stupid questions, we all started from the same place. This is a great place to learn and avoid mistakes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

